# Time to make a new one



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm getting ready to start ordering stuff for my next audio build and I have a question. I'm wanting to do a combo speaker box, cooler holder, and tool box in the bed of my rzr. The more I look at it the more I'm convinced I would be better off going with marine grade plywood and having it bedlined to make it completely waterproof. Anyone tried this and does it work like I'm thinking? I'm wanting to do 1 10" sub and 2 6.5" speakers in the box so nothing too extreme. Will the plywood and bedliner hold up to the weather or do I need to try my hand at fiberglass and just make sure it has good supports inside of it?


----------

